# Squiggle and Wings how far



## Shady Grady (Jun 4, 2009)

I might be taking my 27' Gradyover to TyndalAFBfor a week to take some family out fishing. Just woundering how far the run is out to the squiggle and the wings from PC Pass have'nt had the time to plug the numbers in yet.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

not sure of the distance, but if the water doesnt change significantly, I am not sure I would waste my time. We fished the international tourny this past weekend, and didnt get a strike once we left the good water. We worked all the way up through the spur, over toward the squiggles, up the 100 fathom to the nipple. But, if you do go, good luck and hope you slay them!


----------



## Shady Grady (Jun 4, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">Thanks for the info,I have been watching the reports close and it looks like if the water doesn't change by the 16th I'll just take my 20 footer over.We can dosome near shore bottom fishing and whistle buoy king action for less money and more action lol.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Using the nm ruler in Supermap.... out of PC pass:

Squiggles -approx 56nm

Wings -approx 50nm


----------



## Shady Grady (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks reel....thats not a bad run, looking at the chart I was thinking around wings 60 and squggle 65 nm. With all the west strom lines coming in this week it maybe sometime before we see good water out there. Looks like bottom fishing!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

What you want to do is run out to the squiggles and troll from there to the wings and cover both . we do good on both and in between when the water is right and the fish are home.

Good luck if you go !


----------

